# Your thoughts...



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

I put a set of 27" black diamonds on 14" HD2`s on my ride because I was looking for a great all around tire that was good in the mud. I've since decided this might have been a mistake since I keep pushing it further and deeper in the mud. I've started looking into a little larger more aggressive tire and I found a guy wanting to trade my like new set of rims and tires for his almost new set of 28" Titan 589 MT on 12" ss rims. I don't know much about these tires...what are your thoughts on the deal? A decent step the way I want to go or hold out for something else...

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

Pic of my rims and tires.





---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------

Pics of the 589s


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would say no... Your rims are a LOT nicer, and those 589's arent going to be that much better in the mud than what you have. Maybe a little bit but, not enough to warrant a trade IMO.


----------



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah, not a huge fan of the SS rims and wasn't real excited about going back to a 12" rim...I just didn't want to pass on a better set of tires just for the looks though! Lol. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No problem. IMO I don't think those 589's are going to be really any better than what you have on there now.


----------



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

I love the black diamonds, they have really impressed me...I've had it in some pretty deep muck already and they pull really well for what they are. For some reason I've gotten the bigger tire fever though and a 27 is as big as they come. Guess I'll start shopping around for a better set next year at tax time...lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> I would say no... Your rims are a LOT nicer, and those 589's arent going to be that much better in the mud than what you have. Maybe a little bit but, not enough to warrant a trade IMO.


 

agreed


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> No problem. IMO I don't think those 589's are going to be really any better than what you have on there now.


Agreed ! Backs or laws are gonna be your best bet for the mud.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Get some 28in swamplites or zillas good in all situations and will impress you in the mud not like a law or back but better than what you got


----------

